# La Vida Java Coffee Co.



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

LVJ is an upscale family-oriented, God-centric coffeehouse and micro-roastery that offers a conference room for meetings, free wi-fi, music on most Saturdays, fresh roasted coffee, desserts, and fun... and the pursuit of the perfect shot!

Our Hours are: Mon-Thurs: 6:30a - 9:00p | Fri-Sat: 6:30a - 11:00p | Sun: 8:00a - 8:00p

More...


----------

